# Thermal imaging



## coyote (Feb 8, 2016)

Looking at buying a thermal imaging scope for night hunting coyotes in Wisconsin. I have been told that night vision is illegal here, as you can only use a projected beam of light at the point of kill.( no searching/scanning). I am leaning towards a cheaper unit to keep my marriage intact. Right now looking at the ATN Thor HD-Smart Thermal for $1800-$2000, but I am all ears because I am pretty green on the subject. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Send Double Naught Spy a pm as he'll answer all your ques., look through the night hunting forum also.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have. O experience with thermal, but from talking with several guys locally who use it. They reccomended passing on the cheaper units. For me... They are all expensive lol. So i have not even begun to look yet.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I hunted with IR Defense thermal a few weeks ago. One of atn's top guys started the company. I'm told it is the best of the best and I believe it.


----------



## sergiol83 (Mar 29, 2018)

If you can increase your budget a little, step up to the Zeus Armasight. Is is one of the better "entry level" scopes on the market. Otherwise, here is a decent site that reviewed some of the best thermal imaging for hunting


----------

